# Any Auto Trail Chieftain owners? ??



## ianhc (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi, having recently purchased a Auto trail Chieftain SE 2005 can somebody please tell me what a particular switch operates.
The switch in question is adjacent to the entrance door, panel incorporates on left h/s the step up/down, right h/s light switch, bottom , big square switch with led illuminates green when switched on...... what does it switch on?, coz i'm afraid i cant see any thing operating.
Your help appreciated.

_(Mod Note. Moved this to the Auto Trail forum Ian. More chance of informed replies here.)_


----------



## BEEGEE (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi, I have a Mohican and the same switch puts on the light in the battery locker, it took us a while to find out what it was for. Hope that helps.


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi

On my Chieftain it switches on the light in the long skirt locker on the off side. however it can change from model to model and from year to year.

Mine is the 2007 model with the batteries on the off side, but I think on yours your batteries are on the near side. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## CREAKY (May 23, 2005)

Hey,
I too have an '05 Chieftain, mines a garage model. As previous posters said, it turns on the light in the battery locker (nearside). It's not that good a light, I changed mine for a small strip light, handy when accessing the thru locker for her indoors brolly!!!!
Cheers CREAKY


----------



## ianhc (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your answers. Top marks to you all, it does indeed switch the side skirt locker lights on. Course you cant see them working when they are closed.
Once again thanks to all.
Ian


----------



## f6c (Feb 18, 2009)

You should find the switch lights up the under lockers.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi, we have an 05 SE with the garage, the switch as the others have said operates the light in the battery locker. We are thrilled to bits with our motorhome, how do you find yours.
Rich and Lin


----------

